# Man Attempts to Surf Metra Train



## SarahZ (Feb 24, 2014)

He's okay. He's under arrest, but okay.

http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2014/02/24/metra-up-north-trains-stopped-after-man-jumps-on-top-of-train


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Feb 24, 2014)

It is interesting they say no charges may be filed; even if he doesn't have gravy on all his biscuits he should face some serious liability.


----------



## FriskyFL (Feb 24, 2014)

Darwin Awards honorable mention.


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 24, 2014)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> It is interesting they say no charges may be filed; even if he doesn't have gravy on all his biscuits he should face some serious liability.


Interesting. The story originally said he could be charged with criminal trespassing. I wonder why they decided not to charge him.


----------



## tim49424 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hilarious! This is especially funny as just yesterday I watched the movie U.S. Marshals on DVD. In the movie, Wesley Snipes jumps on top of a commuter train to get away from Tommy Lee Jones. I wonder if this genius got the idea from the movie.


----------



## FriskyFL (Feb 24, 2014)

Psych case, perhaps?


----------



## TinCan782 (Feb 24, 2014)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> It is interesting they say no charges may be filed; even if he doesn't have gravy on all his biscuits he should face some serious liability.


And if some stunt along the lines of this took place at an airport...I don't think charges would be dropped.


----------



## FriskyFL (Feb 24, 2014)

At least he didn't attempt to drive on the top of the train, like in that obnoxious Nissan ad.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 24, 2014)

It's not on top of the car, but if a bus or L operator is herky jerky, it isn't at all unusual for passengers to be surfin' CTA!" It helps to develop sea legs so you can roll with the flow.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 24, 2014)

Or was it just another film shooting?

Really, why didn't Chicago Fire think of this?


----------



## SP&S (Feb 24, 2014)

This has to fit in the category of being _'a danger to himself or others' _for a psych hold. Sure it's done all the time in the movies but, seriously????


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 24, 2014)

Scenario: Intake evaluator asks the man for vital data...

"Your name?"

He answers, "Buster Keaton!"


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 24, 2014)

NorthShore said:


> Scenario: Intake evaluator asks the man for vital data...
> 
> "Your name?"
> 
> He answers, "Buster Keaton!"


:lol: Outstanding!!!!


----------



## Anderson (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm reminded of the advice given to a train surfer in Germany...if he had a valid ticket on him, it might complicate trespassing proceedings.


----------

